# Barding and Larding



## chef trainer (May 21, 2016)

Hi Chefs' I am trying to determine the difference between barding and larding.  I always believed larding was for example wrapping a piece of meat with for example bacon and that barding was where you use a needle and thread pork skin through a piece of meat.  I am writing practical content for stage two international cookery students covering barding and larding as part of the Australian training pack and looking for a simple recipe that covers these aspects.  My research appears mixed. Anyone able to help here.


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

You got it backwards, barding is exterior, larding interior.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

The way I remembered the difference is that bard= beard in german, and when you bard a  roast, it kinda looks like a beard.  Larding is usually done with needles, so I always remember larding needle, not just larding.


----------



## cheflew (May 23, 2016)

I always remembered it because barding is armor for a horse and when you put barding fat on a piece of meat it looks and acts like a piece of armor to keep it from drying out.

Larding I remembered because of Lardons since lardons are the little version of the big pieces or strips used when larding.


----------

